# Blacklight Demon Prop



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. Here's my biggest static prop of 2012. He was made with a PVC skeleton and paper mache. The head is an original sculpt using styrofoam and Apoxie. He was painted to look good in blacklight, which is how these photographs were taken.

His name is Berstuk (originally named 'Alex' by my kids) and he represents the evil forest-god in Wendish mythology. (it all fits in to my backstory)

Eyes are ping-pong balls with ultrabright blue LEDs behind them. You can see a hint of the twisted wood branch 'throne' behind him in this pic, but since it's not painted with UV paint, it doesn't show up well.










Has a coyote pelt, vine, and fake fur shoulder piece. Hard to see below that is leather chest-armor.










Tree stump is made with wooden wire spools and paper mache. Candles are PVC and hot-glue. Skulls are UV painted with black runes on top.

I took a normal zombie-baby and outfitted with a gown, baby gas mask, and LEDs.




























This prop was featured in the last episode of Hauntcast.

I made a little tutorial on how I did the head. I did this a long time before I learned better techniques, so I tried to update it where ever possible.

http://bradblogspeed.com/homemade-demon-head

He can be seen in the haunt video, right near the beginning: 




More on 2012's haunt here: http://bradblogspeed.com/halloween-2012


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Berstuk has "movie star" written all over him - really gorgeous!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

WOW!! that is beautiful and creepy at the same time, nice work!!


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

That is a bad ass prop. How tall is it


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa, that is crazy good!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

medicf43 said:


> That is a bad ass prop. How tall is it


I think he's 6ft if he stood up... and thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow the whole scene is awesome and all of the elements work so well together.
Awesome job.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

amazing work, great details Im just blown away! Love the whole scene with the gas mask guy. Did you use HDR editing to get the photo to look how it does. Ive tried shooting in black light and my props are either too dark or almost washout.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

discozombie said:


> amazing work, great details Im just blown away! Love the whole scene with the gas mask guy. Did you use HDR editing to get the photo to look how it does. Ive tried shooting in black light and my props are either too dark or almost washout.


I always shoot in RAW but didn't have to do any real HDR editing, as far as I remember. Just tweaking the exposure etc like I would with any picture when importing to Photoshop.

The key was just in the way the pictures were taken. I put the camera on a tripod and did long exposures. Also, since I used VERY bright Wildfire UV paint the fluorescent quality stood up to the other coloured accent lights and eye-LEDs quite well, allowing for a fairly even exposure.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your Berstuk is Awesome!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nicely done, and the vignette as a whole is just fantastic as others have pointed out! Love the black-light paint work too, perfect with the glowing eyes and all.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Very nicely done, and the vignette as a whole is just fantastic as others have pointed out! Love the black-light paint work too, perfect with the glowing eyes and all.


:jolraise from Caesar! Bow down and be grateful Brad!.......Sawtooth is quite the master, one of my forum heroes, for skill and creative genius! (you're in great company)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome prop - well done!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome work he looks amazing


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolraise from Caesar! Bow down and be grateful Brad!.......Sawtooth is quite the master, one of my forum heroes, for skill and creative genius! (you're in great company)


I just saw his work... amazing! Thanks to everyone for the comments!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! This looks great! Not to reiterate what everyone else said either, but the whole set works together fantastically. Nice work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is way cool! I love it. Really nice layout and details. Black light displays are some of my favorite effects.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome prop the details are great


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love these...but is this really a "how-To"..?


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

beelce said:


> I love these...but is this really a "how-To"..?


I thought it was because I included this link in the post: http://bradblogspeed.com/homemade-demon-head

However I am new to the forum and if it's out of place, I apologize.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

What UV paint do you use? It looks great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

beelce said:


> I love these...but is this really a "how-To"..?


:jol: Not sure if the Demon is a step by step (it looked thorough to me)...but as a huge FAN of Brad's....his tutorials are usually step by step.....just saying...if you want to mimic what he does...just watch his vidoes....he is awe inspiring.... (I think he is a Winner, Winner, Chickent Dinner)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

No apologies necessary Brad.....I would love to see the step by step process....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wickedly cool Brad. I'm taking a venture into UV this year and going for an ethereal kinda thing. That Wildfire UV paint is awesome but wicked expensive. How much did you need to do the head? I have about five ghost like characters I want dry brush with the stuff but just don't know how much I'm gonna need. I usually buy latex by the gallon but considering I'm still recovering from the sticker shock of $188 on the 1 gallon of Optical White I'm definitely thinking I'll just buy what I need.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this guy! very creepy


----------



## amateurhaunter13 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is one of my favorite props on the forum. Thanks!


----------



## hickoryislander (Jul 17, 2016)

I realize this was originally an older post, but WOW. I love it!
....makes me want to spend a lot of money to paint in UV!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy crap!!!! That's bad-ass!


----------

